# الافادة بخصوص الفرق بين CNC,NC machine



## عبدالحميدالزاوي (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
نرجو منكم الافادة بخصوص الفرق بين CNC,NC machine


----------



## mahmoudhermes (20 فبراير 2008)

اخي الفاضل ال cnc هي اختصار الي " Computer Numerical Control" وهي عباره عن ماكينات يتم التحكم بها عن طريق الكمبيوتر وهي تعتبر زات داقه عاليه وجوده اعلي ولاكن تكلفه الشغل عليها غالي في "piece producation " ويتم التعامل معها عن طريق برنامج يتم عماله لتنفيز اي عامليه علي الماكينه وكل ماكينه يوجد ليه برنامج خاص بها وهذا البرنامج يتم عماله عغن طريق اكواد خاصه 

وياسيدي الفاضل يوجد موسوعه تسمي ويكبيديا وده الينك فيه شرح nc وربنا يوفقك يارب .


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_control


----------



## eng_hazem123 (20 فبراير 2008)

mahmoudhermes قال:


> اخي الفاضل ال cnc هي اختصار الي " Computer Numerical Control" وهي عباره عن ماكينات يتم التحكم بها عن طريق الكمبيوتر وهي تعتبر زات داقه عاليه وجوده اعلي ولاكن تكلفه الشغل عليها غالي في "piece producation " ويتم التعامل معها عن طريق برنامج يتم عماله لتنفيز اي عامليه علي الماكينه وكل ماكينه يوجد ليه برنامج خاص بها وهذا البرنامج يتم عماله عغن طريق اكواد خاصه
> 
> وياسيدي الفاضل يوجد موسوعه تسمي ويكبيديا وده الينك فيه شرح nc وربنا يوفقك يارب .
> 
> ...



الف الف الف شكـــــــر لك أخي الفاضل ونحو مشاركات اكثر وافضل


----------



## محخه (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الرابط


----------



## المهندس لؤى عنتر (22 يناير 2010)

اخى الفاضل اصل ال nc كان نتاج لتطور المكينات الكلاسيكية وهذا النوع من الماكينات تكون مبرمجةالكتونيا وذلك فى الغالب وفى بعض الاحيان يكون التحكم فيها عنطريق مفاتيح توصيل اماا المرحلة التالية للتطور المستمر لل nc وهى ال cnc حث يتم لتحكم فى هذه الماكينات عن طريق ابرمجة ومنها اتى الاسم الموضح من قبل الاخوان الاعزاء فى هذا المموضوع وغالبا م يكون هذا البرنمج هو الجى كود


----------



## ESSAM RAMZY (3 فبراير 2010)

ياأخى أنا أعمل على خط أنتاج مكون من ماكينتين ماكينة بانش والأخرى ثنى ,وكلتاهما نتعامل معهما بنظام اليونكس,فهل اللغه المستعمله فىوضع البرامج عليهما حديث ويستخدم على ماكينات اخرى ام لكل وجهة تصنيع لغتها الخاصه_صناعه ايطاليه_ولا تنطبق على ماكينات اخر ى؟ ولكم الشكر........................................






-


----------



## اسعد العراقي (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الافادة


----------



## yousef hiari (24 يناير 2012)

​ *سؤال للاخوه الزملاء اثناء العمل على الراوتر هل يمكن التوقف نهائيا عن العمل عند نقطه ما واغلاق البرنامج ثم العوده لنفس النقطة من خلال برنامج nc studio وجزاكم الله خيرا
افيدونا بارك الله فيكم*​


----------

